# Probably the smallest Tomy AFX track ever



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

*Playing slot cars at work - (previously "the smallest Tomy track ever")*

I think I'm kinda specialist of small tracks (see my tracks on my website), but this one is definitely the smallest possible  

It's simply located on my desk at work, and its only purpose is for perverting my colleagues, who are waiting their printouts from our color printer... Thus it's name Grand Prix de l'Attente d'Impression which means Grand Prix of the Printer Spooler's Waiting Line.

It's fun to hear some car's buzz coming out behind my screens...and to relieve their childhood memories during 10 seconds


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great idea. I ougth to set one up in our great big "conference/meeting" room. They don't do anything but waste alot of time in here. I'm sure they could have some fun running slots around while waiting for the "deciderer" to decide. :devil: rr


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow ! What a nice idea , Ho at work !!!

Zanza , you got the award of the best HO promotion (of the month) :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I actually have a smaller Faller one, but it only runs one car at a time (see attached pic). It's currently semi-mounted in a flat cardboard box... you can open the lid, plug it in, and go. If I get the job I want for next school year, I'll have my own office... then I'll build a bigger one like yours for people to come in and play with. Are those 6-inch or 9-inch curves? I'm guessing 6-inch...

--rick


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Yup there are sixes.... cute Faller track by the way


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok,
I'm leaving now, 
That's just WRONG to have an oval going the wrong way!

smalltime


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

afxgns said:


> Ok,
> I'm leaving now,
> That's just WRONG to have an oval going the wrong way!
> 
> smalltime


I do the pictures like this only to see if someone would notice...and you win :wave: :thumbsup: 

Actually, it runs the RIGHT side


----------

